# Ouch my arm hurts



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

So I have been shooting for around 20 years, and I used to shoot really good, but just recently I had torn a muscle in my shoulder and now I keep hitting my arm with the string, do any of you experts have any advice or comments?


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think one of the best things you could do is start by haveing someone take pictures and a video of you..If you have been shooting that long you might be able to pick up the bad habit you got from this..You might be favoring the the pain and thats whats causing this..good luck


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto to what Deer Slayer says!

I just had a torn right rotator cuff tendon repaired last May. When the doc gave me the "go " sign, I got into a gym and started lifting again. Plus I really dropped the poundage down, and when my bow couldn't go low enough, I borrowed a bow from a friend who had one that would.

I'm sure you're trying to compensate for the "pain".


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*take it easy..*

friends bow got a different grip ? you may be putting to much hand in bow grip.thus putting left hand close to string send pic of form ill help. bow also could have short brace height. your not use to. also putting arm at risk of burn. brace h is from inner most part of handle to string . check em both . that makes huge difference. :shade:


----------



## arrowcrester (Jul 27, 2003)

*Ouch*

Try shooting with a more open stance.


----------

